# long term lets in spain



## lola (Mar 29, 2008)

can any1 help!

i am looking for a two month let in spain not to far away from Gibraltar.
must be 2 or more bedrooms 
would be great if it came with private pool .

thanks


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

lola said:


> can any1 help!
> 
> i am looking for a two month let in spain not to far away from Gibraltar.
> must be 2 or more bedrooms
> ...


La Linea will be the place to look then .....google it  or goto
Spanish property, Spanish property for sale, property sales Spain


----------

